# Fish Help



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 10 gallon tank, and a 29 gallon tank. I have in my 10 gallon tank, a Jack Dempsey, a Red Eyed Tetra, Black Skirt Tetra, and a Buenos Aires Tetras. They are still small. and I will move them into my 29 gallon tank later on if they get big, so then in my 29 gallon tank, I have one Betta, 2 Angels (SMALL) 1 small bala Shark, 1 Buenos Aires Tetra, 1 Red Eyed Tetra, and one 8" Plecostomus.

I have a few plants too, but I don't know if the fishes will still be getting along with each other, but I don't know if I should be re-arranging all of my fishes to put in semi aggressive, I am thinking of keeping my Bala Shark, and my 2 Angels, but I might have to move my Betta, and tetras back to my 10 gallon, and I think that they might hate it. 

I don't know if I should be getting some expert help from you people who probably have more experiance than me. 

I did buy in good plants that my fishes will like to eat too, and fast growing ones. I have on Amazon Sword plant, 1 plant that looks like old coriander, money wort, and one Java Fern. I might put in German Rams, blood parrot cichlid, giant danios, and leave my betta.. he doesn't really take sides.. he is just good at breaking up fights.

So I don't know if you can help me with all of this, but if you can. That would be great  thanks.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

With hwhat you have I would say move the Jack Dempsey to the 29 gal with the Bala Shark,the Pleco and the Angels. Knowing that these fish are going to out grow the tank. Move the others to to the ten gal. I worry about the beta being fin nipped. Start looking for a bigger tank, check the flyer and newspaper craiglist,,,, what ever you can do.... You have a very odd combination of fish you want to house. Some that just don't go together. IMO


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

i agree and i would hold off on the blue rams..you just dont have enough tank space..do research on what fish you can keep with others you have.going to be alot of carnage in the tanks as fish mature..especially the jack dempsey

Rick


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

djrichie said:


> With hwhat you have I would say move the Jack Dempsey to the 29 gal with the Bala Shark,the Pleco and the Angels. Knowing that these fish are going to out grow the tank. Move the others to to the ten gal. I worry about the beta being fin nipped. Start looking for a bigger tank, check the flyer and newspaper craiglist,,,, what ever you can do.... You have a very odd combination of fish you want to house. Some that just don't go together. IMO


Well, I don't really worry about my betta being fin nipped. I kept the Betta in my 10 gallon with the jack dempsey before, and they are fine. I have Angels, but they are very calm, and well behaved. The only thing my Betta will do is break up fights that the fishes are having, but my fishes barely ever fight ever since I had plants inside my tank.


----------

